# CPU 315-2 DP mit Ethernet erweitern?



## A-n-d-y (15 Dezember 2010)

Hallo, 

Wir möchten eine 315-2 DP über einen Rechner, via Ethernet mit WinCC steuern. Und haben zusätzlich noch ein TP177A an der 315er. 

Nun meine Frage, wir haben keine 315er mit DP und PN, wir haben nur MPI und Profibus, gibt es eine Möglichkeit (evtl. über einen Adapterstecker MPI<->Ethernet) kostengünstig einen Anschluss für den Hauptrechner vorsehen zu können? 

Oder ist es von eurer Sicht her besser die 315er gegen eine mit DP/PN umzutauschen, weil Adpater nicht verfügbar sind oder sogar Probleme machen könnten?

Danke für eure Antworten, im übrigen bin ich blutiger Anfänger deshalb hoffe ich nicht, dass die Frage zu dumm ist!


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (15 Dezember 2010)

Da gibt es mehrere möglichkeiten.
MPI-Ethernet Adapter (Deltalogic u.v.a.)
CP 343-1 (Baugruppe)

Gruß
Timo


----------



## thomass5 (15 Dezember 2010)

... Adapter gibt es wie z.B. den Netlink in diversen Ausführungen und von diversen Anbietern. Daneben gibt es auch CP für die 300er mit Ethernet. Der Einsatz einer PN- CPU ist auch eine Alternative. Alles hat Vor- und Nachteile (Preis,Handhabung,Baugröße...).
Einfach hier im Forum mal etwas querlesen.

Thomas


----------



## A-n-d-y (15 Dezember 2010)

Hey,

cool danke für die schnellen Antworten, also wäre es möglich mit z.B. 

solch einem Adpater:

http://www.deltalogic.de/component/...,144/option,com_virtuemart/Itemid,32/lang,de/

die Verbindung herzustellen. Ist es dann aber auch noch möglich das TP auf den MPI zu legen, also MPI und Ethernet  parallel zu nutzen, oder ist dann immer nur eins verwendbar?


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (15 Dezember 2010)

A-n-d-y schrieb:


> Ist es dann aber auch noch möglich das TP auf den MPI zu legen, also MPI und Ethernet  parallel zu nutzen, oder ist dann immer nur eins verwendbar?



Der ACCON-NetLink-PRO compact hat ja die PG-Buchse noch am Stecker, da kannste dann ganz einfach das TP drüber laufen lassen.


----------



## A-n-d-y (15 Dezember 2010)

Super danke,  dann kann ich das Ding benutzen


----------

